
Andreessen Horowitz: Here's What We Need to Do to Get VR to Take Off - dsr12
http://a16z.com/2015/12/15/heres-what-we-need-to-do-to-get-vr-to-take-off/
======
AndrewKemendo
For any platform or service, the one with the best (sometimes that means most)
and easiest to access content wins.

The fact that the Vive has SteamVR means they come out punching harder in
content accessibility - even if Oculus has the Rockband deal.

None of that matters in the long run anyway, AR will make VR obsolete within
10 years.

